# Best place to sell gear?



## Ozarker (Mar 29, 2015)

Well, it looks as though the 5D mkIII price is really dropping and most everything I have read about it (reviews and this forum and a pro friend) is extremely positive. I've decided it is time to sell all my EFS lenses and my T5i that I've almost never used. That's all going to KEH, and the quote I got is comparable to what I have seen the Camera and lenses selling for on Ebay.

I'm even going to sell my EF 400mm f/5.6L to help me get the 5D MKIII, but I refuse to sell it for the initial online quote price that KEH offered ($635). That's just not enough for me. I see them getting actual bids on Ebay for up to $900 and mine is in mint condition and only about a year old. To be honest I love the lens, but If KEH quoted $800 it would be in the box and on its way because I want the EF 400mm f/2.8 mkII in another year or so anyway.

Has anyone else sold one of these lenses recently or know of a good way to sell it and get a decent price? I'm not faulting KEH on their quote. They probably have a warehouse full of used lenses they have to store. I just think I can do better than $635.

I've never sold any gear, so I am open to suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## mwh1964 (Mar 29, 2015)

Try sell it on ebay for 900. If it doesn't work then take the 635 and get on with the 5D3.


----------



## PropeNonComposMentis (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey FanBoy !
Small circulation NewsPapers, or a sign out front ya house - on ya car window. You will always get a better price selling local/personal.
Maybe hit-up some of the local schools that have photography class'.
(Daughter comes home from school, "_dad dad, I gotta' get this lens for school"_)

In Nevada, I'd almost expect the 400 to a kit lens.


----------



## wtlloyd (Mar 29, 2015)

Wow, what rotten advice. 
I've sold two 400 f/5.6 lens, $900 is the going price.
Go over to Fred Miranda .com and get with the program. It'll cost you $45 to join the buy/sell board, well worth it. 
KEH, I don't know why anybody sells to them or B&H, Adorama - they are only going to give you 60% of the market value.

Ever heard of Craigslist?


----------



## tpatana (Mar 29, 2015)

When I'm not in hurry and want to get good price, I just keep posting at Craigslist. Sometimes takes few days, sometimes up to couple months.

Same for buying if you're not in hurry. Set your price (still reasonable, but low end on that), scout several different sites and make offer when you see one. Worst they can do is decline.


----------



## MCL (Mar 29, 2015)

Remember to factor in all of the EBay fees. Percentages of the final selling, shipping, and PayPal. Selling a lens for $900 is going to cost you almost $100


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 29, 2015)

MCL said:


> Remember to factor in all of the EBay fees. Percentages of the final selling, shipping, and PayPal. Selling a lens for $900 is going to cost you almost $100



You are right. EBay is a little steep. Like others have said here, local is probably best. Thanks!


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 29, 2015)

wtlloyd said:


> Wow, what rotten advice.
> I've sold two 400 f/5.6 lens, $900 is the going price.
> Go over to Fred Miranda .com and get with the program. It'll cost you $45 to join the buy/sell board, well worth it.
> KEH, I don't know why anybody sells to them or B&H, Adorama - they are only going to give you 60% of the market value.
> ...



Thanks for the tip. I've never been to FredMiranda.com so I will absolutely check that out. I may even hold off sending the camera and lens to KEH and see what I can get on Miranda's website.

Yes, I've heard of craigslist.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 29, 2015)

PropeNonComposMentis said:


> In Nevada, I'd almost expect the 400 to a kit lens.



Ha! You are so right! Everything is at least 15 miles away. I live in Mesquite. If it were not for Utah and Arizona being so close I don't think I would even own a camera. Even the cacti shun this place. We'll be relocating back to Florida in a couple of years.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 30, 2015)

I usually list on Craigslist first, but the buyers seem to expect a steep discount. Then, I list on ebay at a fixed price. The fees are lower for fixed price items, but Paypal gets you. You do get more by selling on ebay, so that can be a partial compensation.

Prices on FM tend to be a little lower than ebay prices and you still have to pay a big fee to Paypal.

Selling to a dealer is a last resort, I've never had to do it.


----------

